# Madison and her new horse Cheveyo



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

what a lovely horse! Love his name as well!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Pretty boy, beautiful girl! I love pinto's. 

It looks like he need FQHB..very wide boy!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Mel said:


> Pretty boy, beautiful girl! I love pinto's.
> 
> It looks like he need FQHB..very wide boy!


LOL he is a wide boy. Saddle has a great fit. She rides in a Double J Lynn Mckenzie Special and her show saddle is an El Dorado made by Circle y. He is not registered pinto though I am thinking I may double register him.. he is a registered paint through the APHA.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*wickednag*: How wonderful! I can already tell they're a magical, winning pair. The smile on your daughter's pretty face says it all. That's the kind of "happy" a poodle makes me, but I wouldn't mind someone dropping off a horse for me to grin about too. It's just terrific to see your young lady having such a grand time of it. You made my day!! (Which, btw, you seem to have a habit of doing.):smile:


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *wickednag*:You made my day!! (Which, btw, you seem to have a habit of doing.):smile:


Thank you very much.. that made my day


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Truly beautiful young lady and gorgeous horse. Wishing them all the best together!


----------

